# Just Another Hamilton Titan?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not quite...this one is a little different, and my first watch purchase for what seems like ages  Not an eBay purchase but one Hamilton enthusiast selling to another :thumbsup:.

Here is my group of four Titans. The new one has the light brown tan strap --- 2nd from right.










Looks pretty similiar to the other two with white dials...but get a little closer and things are not quite the same:

First, my existing 'normal' white dialled Titan really does have a white dial and does not have applied hour markers.










This new Titan actually has a silvery dial with applied hour markers.....very rare and unusualy for a Titan.










Still not convinced (or impressed :lol: ). OK, I'll turn it over:

It has a display back! Hamilton only had one electric model with a display back and that was the ultra rare "Clearview" model. So why has this Titan got a display back? Because it was a factory wear test watch...given to employees before Hamilton released the the World's First Electric Watch into the market place in 1957.










I know what you're thinking  ....the movement says its a "502" but everyone knows the first movement that Hamilton released was the "500". Yep, you're right, this watch should have a 500 in it...and one with a serial number less than 1000 and one day I will get around to finding one of these early 500 movements, but for the time being, the previous owner has put in a "502".

Hold on a minute! Hamilton only released the 500 and 505 electric movements! So what the hell is a "502" I hear you ask :lol: . Actually, there is a "502" but is was never released...although a few seemed to have crept out of the factory. It really is a halfway house between a 500 and a 505. I think this is my second "502" and is a suitable rare electric movement to marry up with this equally rare display back IMO.

In any case, this one didn't cost me too much.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Not quite...this one is a little different, and my first watch purchase for what seems like ages  Not an eBay purchase but one Hamilton enthusiast selling to another :thumbsup:.
> 
> Here is my group of four Titans. The new one has the light brown tan strap --- 2nd from right.
> 
> ...


paul.....how does the movement "move" when its er....moving? is there a lot of er.....movement?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I know what you're thinking  ....the movement says its a "502" but everyone knows the first movement that Hamilton released was the "500".





> Hold on a minute! Hamilton only released the 500 and 505 electric movements! So what the hell is a "502" I hear you ask :lol: .


We are learning Paul. honest, although it may be a very slow process.  You work on "electrics" is an asset to the forum :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> paul.....how does the movement "move" when its er....moving? is there a lot of er.....movement?


There sure is...much more visible than a regular mechanical as well.

I must do a YouTube of this new arrival....but take a look at the one below. This is one I did of Ken's Std Time Corp 130E movement...but virtually the same as the Hamilton.

Make sure you select "*watch in high quality*" :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > paul.....how does the movement "move" when its er....moving? is there a lot of er.....movement?
> ...


wow...it does move a bit  ....can you feel the movement working whilst you wear it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you're thinking  ....the movement says its a "502" but everyone knows the first movement that Hamilton released was the "500".
> ...


 :lol: PG, I know there are not too many people interested in this level of detail...especially about Hamiltons... and my wife often accuses me of paying too much attention to "the small print", but if there is only one person* interested, I don't mind posting. *Bill (watchnutz), Dave (martinus_scribulus), Larry and Ken (dombox) will probably be a little more interested than most 



mrteatime said:


> wow...it does move a bit  ....can you feel the movement working whilst you wear it?


What...you mean a bit like having a gyroscope strapped to your wrist? :lol: No, I've never noticed.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Me? Jealous? NO, not at all. OK Hell I lied, I am a lot! Whats next Paul, a 507 in your collection? Actually it appears as though some 502 movements were released. On page 81 Rene says;"In order to dispose of some of the model 502 movements the company later used them in watches exported from the US. Consequently it is possible to find "model 502" movements in Europe and South America." Still it's a VERY rare bird and highly desirable. I also believe yours is a factory test one, due to the clear back. Sure makes my first Titan that I got last week look puny!

Can you tell this topic doesn't interest me much? :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Another interesting point I noticed looking at your photos is the use of "Pat Pending". On your watch it is on the patent plate of the movement but when it became the 505 (with basically just a balance change) they had Patented on the plate.

That caused me to notice that even your other Titan has Pat Pending on the dial. That,in turn, caused me to look through my collection and it appears all the early 500s had Pat Pending on the dials. Something I had always just paid no attention to.

Again something of little interest except to us few nuts.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a another nutty thing for you Bill.

The guy I bought this Titan from also sent me a solid back for it.....but no ordinary back and you wont find this in RenÃ© book  .

Can you spot what is unusual about this back? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The incription of "Electric" doesn't appear on my case back. You have started something with this find. Rene's book has a photo of the clear back wear test with the 500 movement in it on pg 39. It says they were given to only managers and dierectors.. It also mentions low serial numbers such as 006L which was on the movement near the balance.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> The incription of "Electric" doesn't appear on my case back.


Yep...that's it!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats another great find paul and I do like the clearview back, and thats two 502s we have seen in a

couple of days. Well done for getting that one.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Another thought here, Paul. Since the clear back Titan case was used for the 500 wear test do you suppose when they chose to sell the excess 502 movements in Europe they also used excess test cases ?

Whatever the case (no pun intended) it is a rare watch, pure Hamilton, a source of much discussion,and very desirable. (especially by me  )


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Another thought here, Paul. Since the clear back Titan case was used for the 500 wear test do you suppose when they chose to sell the excess 502 movements in Europe they also used excess test cases ?


Bill, I suspect this watch is made up of parts. The guy I bought it from has worked with RenÃ© for many years and knows as much about these watches as RenÃ©. I have bought (and have been given) many things from him over the last 8 years --- the two items below came from him:

One is a framed display of a Hamilton energy cell which probably dates from about 1957. It is original and the battery in the frame is real.

The second is an original Hamilton factory technician's wooden box containing 4 "502" balances.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds like a good chap to know, Paul. I guess that will always be a good topic of discussion as to whether the watch was assembled that way or was cobbled together later. Since it might not be authentic , and I know you would not want a franken in your collection , you could just send it along to me in order to ease your mind. 

I suppose you, like I, have gotten a few old electrics with those original button cells still in them. I kept one that was changed in 1966 and had the date scratched in it. Nice to get an original display like that though. I also have seen advertising key chains with those and balances embedded in acrylic.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam those are Hamilton's are so unique, what with the case shape and display back... I suppose it's a bit like a Seiko really, in that every watch collection must have one :thumbsup:


----------

